# Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?



## Keeven123 (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

die Mosella Geos Allround 100 wird als hervorragende Hecht Grund- und Posenrute ausgeschrieben. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Hecht- und Karpfenruten erklären? Kann man mit Hechtruten auf Karpfen angeln und/oder umgekehrt?



gruß Keeven


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Im prinzip schon aber eher kann man mit Karpfenruten auf hecht angeln als umgekehrt.


----------



## plattform7 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Nun, überall, wo geworben wird, fallen auch die Wörter "hervorragend", "beste", "ultimative", "...talent" usw. Ist ja nichts verwunderliches ersmal - muss man aber nicht alles glauben  ...

Zudeiner eigentlichen Frage:
Was verstehst Du unter einer Hechtrute? Hechte kann man auf eine unterschiedliche Art und Weise beangeln: Stellfisch, Spinn, Grund usw. Mit der Antwort auf diese Frage kann man dann auch über die Tauglichkeit einer Karpfenrute zum Hechteangeln diskutieren.

Eine Karpfenrute lässt sich sicherlich nur SEHR eingeschränkt als eine Spinnrute einsetzen. Umgekehrt genauso.

Will man allerding mit Köfi auf Grund dem Esox nachstellen, spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen eine Karpfenrute für diese Zwecke einzusetzen. Im Gegenteil ist das eigentlich üblich, dass man hierbei Karpfenruten verwendet (ich übrigens auch).

Ich spreche hier wohl gemerkt von spezialisierten Ruten, nicht von Allroundruten! Diese lassen sich, meiner Meinung nach, immer nur mit Kompromissen einsetzen. Es gibt nun mal keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau.

Wenn man sich z.B. mit Spinnfischen intensiver beschäftigt, stellt man bereits hier schon fest, dass man für unterschiedliche Köder, Verhältnisse usw. bereits unterschiedliche Ruten braucht.

Wenn ich also dauerhaft das Hobby angeln betreiben möchte, würde ich nie zu solchen Allround-Dingern greifen. Im Endeffekt wird man doppelt zahlen, weil der Faktor Fun einfach auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Keeven123 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

ja, tut mir leid, ich meinte damit natürlich nicht spinnfischen....das man ned mit einer rute spinnfischen und mit totem köderfisch auf hecht fischen kann weiss ich, spinnfischen ist ned des thema, da hab ich passende ruten. 

Ich hab hauptsächlich an Köderfisch auf grund & an der Pose gedacht.


"Nun, überall, wo geworben wird, fallen auch die Wörter "hervorragend", "beste", "ultimative", "...talent" usw. Ist ja nichts verwunderliches ersmal - muss man aber nicht alles glauben  ..." 

-> In der aktuellen Fisch und Fang schneidet die Rute auch gut ab.


----------



## plattform7 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*



Keeven123 schrieb:


> Ich hab hauptsächlich an Köderfisch auf grund & an der Pose gedacht.
> 
> 
> "Nun, überall, wo geworben wird, fallen auch die Wörter "hervorragend", "beste", "ultimative", "...talent" usw. Ist ja nichts verwunderliches ersmal - muss man aber nicht alles glauben  ..."
> ...


 
Dafür ist eine Karpfenrute meiner Meinung nach, wie bereits oben beschrieben, sehr gut geeignet - machste sicherlich nichts falsch mit  



Keeven123 schrieb:


> -> In der aktuellen Fisch und Fang schneidet die Rute auch gut ab.


 
Ich habe damit nicht gemeint, dass das von dir beschriebene Model nicht gut sein soll, eher dass mir die Werbeslogan der Hersteller inzwischen am Po vorbeigehen - weil immer alles toll.   Da ist mir die Meinung der Boardies hier um einiges wichtiger #6


----------



## esox_105 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*



Keeven123 schrieb:


> -> In der aktuellen Fisch und Fang schneidet die Rute auch gut ab.


 

... Papier ist geduldig |kopfkrat  , oder hat schon mal jemand einen negativen Bericht über ein Produkt in einer Angelzeitschrift gesehen?


----------



## Hefti (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Moin Moin 
Im Grunde genommen ist es vollkommen egal, ob du mit ner Hechtrute auf Karpfen angelst, oder mit ner Karpfenrute auf Hecht. Es kommt nur darauf an, wer die Rute in der Hand hält.
Früher hatte ich gar keine Ahnung von Ruten und habe mit jeder Rute auf alles geangelt. Mit ner leichten Spinnrute auf Karpfen, mit der schweren Grundrute gestippt usw..
Auch heute angel ich mit Karpfenruten auf Zander und Hecht, mit mittleren Spinnruten auf Aal, und wenns sein müsste würde ich sogar mit meiner Pilkrute Köfis stippen. Der Erfolg hängt in erster Linie vom Angler, seinem Können und seiner Methode ab.
MfG
Hefti


----------



## Green Highlander (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Habt Ihr schon mal einen testbericht in einer Zeitschrift gelesen der schlecht ausgefallen ist?

Schliesslich bezahlen die Anzeigen der Hersteller eine Grossteil der Gehaelter!!!

Da heisst es adnn zwischen den Zeilen lesen oder unabhaengige Tests suchen. Bin noch nicht lange dabei aber dieses Boad scheint da ziemlich ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Neckarangler78 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Hallo Keeven123

Ich denke mal, dass zu Grund und Posenangeln auf Hecht fast jede Rute geeignet ist. 
Sich für diesen Zweck eine Spezielle Rute zu kaufen halte ich für rausgeschmissenes Geld. 
Übrigens halte ich im allgemeinen auch nichts von den teuren Carbonfaserruten. Sie brechen nämlich leichter als die alten Glasfaserruten. Ich habe schon mit einer ca. 25 Jahre alten Glasfaserrute mit 2 - 15 g Wufgewicht, einer 22er Schnur am Knotenlosverbinder-Wirbel und einem 25er Vorfach einen 16 Pfund Karpfen gefangen. Dabei hatte ich die Bremse fast ganz zu da rechts und links jeweils 2 Meter entfernt ins Wasser hängende Büsche waren.
Das zeigt dass man seine Fische auch mit einer nicht optimal auf den Zielfisch abgestimmten Ausrüstung fangen kann.

Wenn du dir von deinem Weihnachtsgeld eine neue Rute kaufen willst wäre es sinnvoll eine Feederrute zum Futterkorbangeln oder einen Carbonfaser Spinnrute zum Spinnen zu kaufen. 
Die sensible Spitze kombiniert mit dem großen Wufgewicht bei der Feederrute und das geringe Gewicht und die harte Spitze bei der Spinnrute unterscheiden sie deutlich von einer Allroundrute und machen sie für ihren Einsatzzweck besonders geeignet.
Zum Grund- und Posenangeln auf Hecht würde ich eine Allroundrute verwenden, b.z.w. eine die ich schon habe und nicht extra eine kaufen.
Wenn du dir jetzt eine harte Raubfischrute kaufst musst du bedenken das es problematisch ist mit ihr auf Friedfische zu angeln. Sie können fluchten nicht sanft abfedern. Dadurch kann der Haken aus dem weichen Maul von Friedfischen ausschlitzen.

MFG Neckarangler


----------



## Gloin (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

@ hefti:
exakt so sieht es aus|good:


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Hi!
Ich habe mal auf einer Veranstaltung von Moritz Angelsport einen Ingenieur von Sportex kennengelernt. Er hat mir erzählt, dass die Black Arrow Spinnrute für die ich mich interessierte aus einem Karpfenrutenblank stammt. Sie ist quasi nur etwas kürzer als die 360 cm Karpenblanks und andere Ringe. Sonst gleich.
Denke der gute Mann hat mir die Wahrheit erzählt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Hallo,

Karpfenruten haben eine weichere Aktion als Hechtruten. Die Karpfen schlagen sich selbst an und beim Drill soll der Haken nicht ausschlitzen.

Beim Hechtangeln sind härtere Ruten besser geeignet da der Anschlag durchkommen muss. Hechte schlitzen auch nicht so leicht aus.

Soviel zur Theorie.


----------



## esox_105 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*



kaulbarsch100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Karpfenruten haben eine weichere Aktion als Hechtruten. Die Karpfen schlagen sich selbst an und beim Drill soll der Haken nicht ausschlitzen.
> 
> Beim Hechtangeln sind härtere Ruten besser geeignet da der Anschlag durchkommen muss. Hechte schlitzen auch nicht so leicht aus.


 


... kann ich so nicht unterschreiben #d .


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Wenn man dem Hecht den Köder schlucken lässt :v, ist natürlich kein Unterschied notwendig.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

Zitat kaulbarsch: Hechte schlitzen auch nicht so leicht aus.


Sorry, aber da bin ich komplett anderer Meinung.
Dieses Jahr sind mir mind. 10 Hechte ausgeschlitzt.
Besonders dann, wenn ich mit meinen schweren Schleppruten (120 g) geangelt habe.Bei meinen Leichteren (80g) passiert mir das seltener.


----------



## petipet (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Im Grunde genommen ist es vollkommen egal, ob du mit ner Hechtrute auf Karpfen angelst, oder mit ner Karpfenrute auf Hecht. Es kommt nur darauf an, wer die Rute in der Hand hält.
> Früher hatte ich gar keine Ahnung von Ruten und habe mit jeder Rute auf alles geangelt. Mit ner leichten Spinnrute auf Karpfen, mit der schweren Grundrute gestippt usw..
> Auch heute angel ich mit Karpfenruten auf Zander und Hecht, mit mittleren Spinnruten auf Aal, und wenns sein müsste würde ich sogar mit meiner Pilkrute Köfis stippen. Der Erfolg hängt in erster Linie vom Angler, seinem Können und seiner Methode ab.
> ...


 
Ja! So simpel ist das.

Gruß, peter


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*



Keeven123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Mosella Geos Allround 100 wird als hervorragende Hecht Grund- und Posenrute ausgeschrieben. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Hecht- und Karpfenruten erklären? Kann man mit Hechtruten auf Karpfen angeln und/oder umgekehrt?
> 
> gruß Keeven



Kurze knappe antwort: Ja, man kann. 
Die eine ist zwar etwas zum Karpfenfischen optimiert, und die andere etwas zum Hechtfischen, aber so extrem sind die unterschiede nicht. Muss man die Karpfen an der Hechtrute eben was vorsichtiger Drillen, und die Hechte an der Karpfenrute vielleicht härter Anschlagen, wenn überhaupt...

Man sollte sich jedenfalls die Rute kaufen, mit der man am Besten Klarkommt. Halt optimiert auf die eigene Angelei. Mit Geflecht ne etwas weichere, mit Köfiweitwerfen eine mit weicher Spitze, mit Weitwurfqualitäten eine mit Bretthartem Rückgrat usw.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Keeven123 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenrute?*

ok, danke für eure antworten....ich werde mir wohl nach weihnachten die Mosella kaufen....


----------

